

5 Gmail Labs Features I can't live without - how are you living without them? - rishi
http://gettingmoreawesome.blogspot.com/2009/11/5-gmail-labs-features-i-cant-live.html

======
kadavy
Sender time zone looks great. I wish Facebook would integrate that into their
IM.

------
njn
Where is the monospace font feature? It _can_ be done with GreaseMonkey:
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/43538> but I want it always on, from
wherever I use gmail.

